

Greens to challenge government site-blocking regime in the Senate - alfiedotwtf
http://scott-ludlam.greensmps.org.au/content/media-releases/greens-challenge-government-site-blocking-regime-senate

======
socceroos
I hate the Greens. But this is one of those rare times that I fully support
them. I'm glad that at least one of the major political parties has stood up
on the issue.

~~~
alfiedotwtf
Not sure why you would hate the Greens. The two big parties have jumped the
shark and don't care about the people any longer... it's all about a) getting
into power and 2) keeping that power.

~~~
socceroos
> Not sure why you would hate the Greens.

1) some of their policies are ridiculous, 2) Bob Brown.

